# For a REAL fast DEFRAG...



## Preston Tyson (Apr 18, 2002)

You can turn off all the Defrag time consuming unnecessary functions by using the following command(Just right-click on your desktop,create a new shortcut,and use the following command)

C:\WINDOWS\DEFRAG.EXE C: /U/NOPROMPT

I BELEIVE IT IS FASTER THAN ANY THIRD PARTY PROGRAM WITH THESE SETTINGS.

Your total defrag time will be less than one minute with these switches. If you want defrag to take a long time use the following command:

C:\WINDOWS\DEFRAG.EXE C: /F/DETAILED

*THIS IS THE MODE MOST PEOPLE RUN DEFRAG IN

As I said before I have no operating experience with Windows XP. The defrag commands I provided work on Windows 98 and Windows ME. These defrag switches are covered in Windows 98 Resource Kit and I presume on the Microsoft Support Site. On page 454 of the resource kitis the following info:

defrag [drive: | /all] [/F | /U | /Q | [/noprompt] [/concise | /detailed]

drive: Drive letter of the disk to be optimized.

/all Defragement all local, nonremovable drives.

/F Defragment files and free space.

/U Defragement files only.

/Q Defragement free space only.

/concise Display the Hide Details view (default).

/detailed Display the Show Details view.

/noprompt Unattended mode; do not stop and display confirmation messages.

*My system is Windows ME with IE 5.5SP2.

Preston


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

Um... well not really...


With that command you are only defragmenting the files... you are not aligning the files in order or removing the free space between each file...

Yes, its faster. But yet again the results of your defrag is not as good.


----------



## Preston Tyson (Apr 18, 2002)

That's why I said faster...not better.


----------



## saveone (Oct 3, 2002)

I always tell my clients to setup the resouce meter on the task bar & scandisk & defrag every 7 days. another thing is to use only a UPS with AVR surge & spike protection.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

I can't be the only one! I defrag every day after cleaning my hd of uneccessary files. Find that my system is really zippy that way. Using Windows 98se but have the Windows ME defragmenter. Also use VoptXP (which, despite the name, is for W98se as well), which also has options to maximise the swap file, clear URLs and temporary caches, etc. etc.m Read somewhere that defraging daily would not cause any problems.

T2


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is the advise..: How often should I run Defrag?

This is a commonly asked question with a difficult answer as every computer and computer user is different. We generally recommend that defrag along with scandisk be ran at least once every 2-3 months.

HERE is the source ... Rhett


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> defrag along with scandisk be ran at least once every 2-3 months.


Holy!! 

With today's fast computers/utilities there is no reason to wait that long! I'm a light computer user. I defrag once a week and even then I can be up to 5-10% fragged. I can't imagine what it would be like after collecting a myriad of cookies/d-load files/temp net files etc...

I use Norton speed disk to degrag and it takes only a couple of minutes to do all 3 drives. I have also noticed many unknowledgeable computer users complain of molasses-like performance and haven't defragged in a few months. T2 isn't inconvienced, I bet, by doing it daily! T2: excellent maintenance program!

~Jim

P.S. Scandisk takes a lot longer. I only do it if I start getting error msgs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Hello pyritchips and Rhettman

No inconvenience - the ME defragmenter is very quick. Scandisk
very seldom finds any problems. VoptXP clears all the caches, urls, cookies, etc. very quickly. I like to see that nice blue screen without all those little white patterns. Because it is done so often, it doesn't become a long task. Just me, I suppose 



Regards,
T2


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

I believe Defrag and Scandisk should be scheduled depending on the users usage habits. There is nothing wrong with running the utilities more frequently if that is necessary because it not only keeps the drives trim but catches problems early. Another consideration is size of drive and whether the partition was used during that utility interval. I have one drive with a 70GB partition used for video capture and editing. If that drive has not been used it is not included in the utility cycle as is another used for ghost storage.
Guess bottom line here is how much daily usage does the unit get, is the operator downloading, saving, and removing items routinely. Based on that criteria one should pattern their utility cycles accordingly. 

Dave


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Personally, I defrag once a month, and have noticed no slowdown in between defrags...I do quite a bit of image editing all from one 40 gig hard-drive, I have heard that defragging to often can harm your drive...is this just a "rumor" or is it OK to defrag daily...that seems excessive to me...Rhett


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Rhett

I followed up this question of daily defragmentation and harm in another forum. The answer was that it would not cause any harm and it is a matter of preference. Using VoptXP (for Windows 98se) I can optimize the swap file and do all sorts of maintenance very quickly, and see very easily what is going on.
I like to have all my files in the correct places so they are found more quickly. It's a matter of choice, as in most things.

T2


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

I have been defragging my systems everynight for 2 years now and have not noticed a problem, and my system never gets that suggish feeling, and since I have it scheduled to start at 2:00, it doesn't run while I need it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Hello brooks - Another daily defragger!!

Yes, my system fairly zips along - I'm very content with the results.

T2


Just read your input Davey, thanks>


----------



## omyn (Aug 7, 2002)

Just 2 cents worth:

I am a newbee to this site, but have gotten much help already.

Some time ago I read in Smart Computing magazine, that if there is a power failure while running scan disk or defrag, serious damage could be done to your computer.

I don't know if this is true, but if it is, then the more you do it the more chance for damage?

Any ideas?...........Gene


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Replace the Windows 98/98SE defragger with the Windows ME defragger. It looks and runs the same, but it finishes a L-O-T faster.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

Once a month? I do it about once a year  I think I'm going to start doing that a BIT more often


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Run Scandisk and Disk Defragmenter both about once a month. Once a year is way too long to wait.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

This is what I recommend -- create another partition. If you download or make/change a lot of files, your hard drive will get fragmented a lot faster. If you create another partition, then you can put all those files on the second partition, and your first partition will basically never get fragmented. Your second partition might get fragmented, but your first one will work fine, especially your important files, programs, etc. Save all your photos, documents, videos, music, etc., to the second partition. I use this especially at the community center because people download movies there, and the hard drive can get fragmented REEEAAALLY quickly!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Yea, and you can backup all your files to the second partition if you want to reinstall windows. you don't have to have/use a CDRW or zip, tape, laser, etc. drive to back up your files, just back them up to the second partition.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well I noticed a speed increase when I tryed evidence eliminator.

I defrag whenever I think about it, or when I install or remove a big file or program.

Another thing.... how does one make a partition? Not that I could but it would be nice to know.


Win98 Cyrix 6x86 266 and a 2gig HD 32MB RAM 
I need all the space and speed I can get! (LOL)


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Hello there,

Yes, how do you make a partition? (Remember, I am a real beginner and wold need careful instruction). Do you need to purchase something like Partition Magic or can one be created without such a program?

Bye,
T2


----------



## Subnet Mask (Oct 14, 2002)

Partition Magic is my favorite and has never caused any damage when I've used it.

It is possible to partition your disk without such a program, but there are a number of other problems that you will encounter.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can partition with DOS but its complicated and I think it has to delete everything on the drive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Subnet Mask & Brendan - Thanks. Looks as though Partition Magic is the way to go.

T2


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

OK but its pricey so maybe someone else knows a cheaper solution?


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cybergum:_
> * Once a month? I do it about once a year  I think I'm going to start doing that a BIT more often  *


well.......i would advice doing it a little more often

or "cybergum" may be your connection


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cybergum:_
> * Once a month? I do it about once a year  I think I'm going to start doing that a BIT more often  *


well.......i would advice doing it a little more often

or "cybergum" may be your connection


----------



## Tushman (Nov 10, 2002)

Tuppence2,

If you were doing a clean install, i would recommend that you make your partitions using a DOS utility called fdisk. It comes w/ every Win98 boot disk, or you can find it on the OS CD.

However, sounds like what you're trying to do is create partitions after the fact, i.e. after the OS has been installed. In which case a proggie like Partition Magic (already mentioned here) is a great tool. Recommended by many for it's reliability and effectiveness. However, if you're on a tight budget, you can use a freeware called Ranish. I'm sorry i don't have the link for it anymore as I use PM 7.0; but i'm sure you can do a Google search for it and find it that way.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I highly recommend multiple partitions. If you have to format because of a bad OS crash you have to go through the process of saving everything onto disc. I have my OS and software on C, D is reserved and all my files are on E, which is a separate HDD. The entire 1st HDD (C & D) can blow up and all my files are safe on another HDD.

Here is something which I have done: I save my OS cabs on all drives. Just last weekend I reformatted. I didn't even have to use CD-ROM support! All I did was copy cabs to C from E, then run setup! Sure was fast. It way faster than having to copy from the CD and way-way! faster than trying to install from the CD (Yawn!). My next experiment will be to try to install an OS directly from E onto C just to see if it can be done as how fast it is...



> Your second partition might get fragmented, but your first one will work fine


 This is one thing I have to disagre with. I never put any files on C - only the OS and my apps, yet when I defrag it's always the drive that's fragged the most!  Does anybody know why?

~Jim


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks Tushman for the info and Ranish program. Don't know whether I am "brave" enough to try partioning yet, but I can learn about it beforehand!! 

Sounds interesting, pyritechips!

T2


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

So, being a REAL beginner in this matter, if you have two partitions and are working in, say, C and that crashes, the other partition is not affected. Is that correct? Might be a silly question but I ask it anyway


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Penny!

Let me clarify: Partitions don't crash, unless the HDD is itself damaged. What crashes is the OS, or apps. So, if your Windows gets so messed up that you want to reformat, only the Partition it is on (C is affected. That's why when you type: format C: in DOS C, and only C, is affected. Think of partitions on your HDD as giant folders. You can put your OS and aps in C: folder and all your files in D:. If C: goes POOF! it doesn't affect D:

Hope this makes things a bit less muddy! 

~Jim


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

Hello Jim,

Hope you are well. Yes, thank you, that is much clearer. That's a good way to think of the partions as "folders".

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tushman (Nov 10, 2002)

Well i suppose that's one way of looking at it but I personally think it's too simplified.

Your partitions are more than mere folders. Your primary partition contains, for instance, the file system (FAT/NTFS) which tells your OS how to save your data on to your HDD; the MFT "manages" all your data stored on all your partitions even if you have more than one; and the critical boot sector that contains the information for your OS to start up. So saying they're just folders is a bit misleading. Now Jim is right about partitions not crashing on their own. Unless there is something wrong w/ the HDD itself, you will not see a partition just up and quit very often.

Jim i do have to agree though that having multiple partitions on most modern PCs w/ large HDDs is a very good thing to have exactly for the reason you outlined above. Now on my PC, i have 1 primary partition, and 1 extended and 6 logical partitions (each of them have a different purpose). Now Jim's analogy of 'folders' would be more applicable here as the 6 logical partitions are 'contained' in the extended partition.

On your Q on why your OS partition is more fragged than the others is because your OS partition is what get's used more often than the others - everytime you boot up your PC, invoke a save function or even start up a windows application, there's going to be some fragging.

Penny, you will not be afraid of using fdisk once you learn how to do it. It's pretty straightforward. Like i said above, don't use it unless you have to start from sratch. Contact me if you are interested in learning it and I can send you a easy to understand document with screen shots. Very easy. BTW, i saw your question about NTFS in another thread i can't recall. If i'm not mistaken you're running Win98 right? If so, NTFS is only supported by NT based operating systems, so it really wouldn't apply to you.


----------



## mysecret (Nov 10, 2002)

Tushman, i am writing to ask for that document about fdisk. At the windows98 forum i spoke to bandit and PVC9 who both had different ways to format a harddrive. Bandit wrote out the complete steps to fdisk but im not sure if i can follow it, it looks complicated . I am using win 98SE and plan to reinstall win 98SE after a complete format of c drive.
So any document making it easier would be appreciated. I have a few programs that are not complety deleted, i did remove some of those files manually but enough is left and i dont dare touch some of them. As well i use this computer 10 to 12 hrs a day and I have not done a clean install in 9 months.

Thank you for your time, and have a great day


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello mysecret:

This page is where I learned about partitioning and reformatting. I printed this out and followed the steps and all went smooth!

http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.html

Hope it is useful for you too.

~Jim


----------



## mysecret (Nov 10, 2002)

Thank you Pyritchips, I will check out the site. I have the drivers for video and the modem. Are there others I will need? thanks for your time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks Tushman. I'm not intending to do anything about partioning yet, but should I decide to do so, I would be most grateful for your info. In fact, it would be good to have the inforamtion so that I can read-up about it for my interest, if that isn't a bother.

Penny


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Penny and mysecret: for those of you that are asking about partitioning and reformatting, I have started a new thread here in Tips & Tricks. It's called...Nah! That's too easy! Find it yourself!  

~Jim


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Chuckle, chuckle  

Thanks Jim, that's  

Penny


----------

